# Peeping Tom :)



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Noah found a new lookout spot behind the tissue box


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Peek A Boo, Noah!


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

If I hide here you really can't see me you know.

So cute.


----------



## Birding (Oct 10, 2013)

Lol! He looks like a little creeper


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Noah, you make me laugh!  
You are the cutest little fellow and I love you to pieces. :hug:*


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

OH this little guy is fast becoming my favourite birdy here on TB. he is so much fun and I never can tire of looking at his sweet little face


----------



## Didoushkaya (May 18, 2015)

Noah is adorable. Hold on a second, I think I have a stalker too...


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Oh Noah, so adorable even when you're creepy about it!

*as Noah adorably jumps into a large white van with no windows*


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Jedikeet said:


> Peek A Boo, Noah!


He loves hiding in corners 



Kate C said:


> If I hide here you really can't see me you know.
> 
> So cute.


He was definitely thinking that! I just hope he doesn't get territorial with it like he has with the entire kitchen area! Mum this is my space go away! :laughing:



Birding said:


> Lol! He looks like a little creeper


I could just feel this little eye staring at me and turned around to see that! lol 



FaeryBee said:


> *Noah, you make me laugh!
> You are the cutest little fellow and I love you to pieces. :hug:*


Thanks Deb, Noah will be delighted with the compliment. He certainly has a way of stealing hearts despite his mischievous manner



Pretty boy said:


> OH this little guy is fast becoming my favourite birdy here on TB. he is so much fun and I never can tire of looking at his sweet little face


Thanks Cathy, he really is the cutest little rascal ever  He's such a boy though! Doesn't like kisses or cuddles at all but loves playing tricks and practical jokes - seriously that's what the bird behaviour specialist told us - that Noah thinks it funny when he does cheeky things like nip fingers! lol He's getting so much better at that now though (or rather I am as Noah's the one training me!) I refer to him as my own personal cartoon character - no need for TV when Noah's around! 



Didoushkaya said:


> Noah is adorabel. Hold on a second, I think I have a stalker too...
> 
> Hahaha yes you certainly do! They are just so nosy!


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

StarlingWings said:


> Oh Noah, so adorable even when you're creepy about it!
> 
> *as Noah adorably jumps into a large white van with no windows*


Hahaha and you know what? He would too! Except he'd get extremely territorial about it and kick everyone else out including the hostage 
After I let him out in the mornings I have to distract him and then quickly wheel his cage out around the corner to clean it and hope that he won't come looking for it! - He hates anyone touching his belongings :laughing:eep:


----------



## Didoushkaya (May 18, 2015)

Haha! Sounds like their character is inversely proportional to their size!


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

I suppose it could be revenge for us staring in at them when they bath, eat, sleep, play or do anything! Lol


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Niamhf said:


> Hahaha and you know what? He would too! Except he'd get extremely territorial about it and kick everyone else out including the hostage
> After I let him out in the mornings I have to distract him and then quickly wheel his cage out around the corner to clean it and hope that he won't come looking for it! - He hates anyone touching his belongings :laughing:eep:


Mallorn is the same, she thinks she has an excuse because she's a princess but she really doesn't If I touch her toys without permission, she BITES!


----------



## Didoushkaya (May 18, 2015)

StarlingWings said:


> Mallorn is the same, she thinks she has an excuse because she's a princess but she really doesn't If I touch her toys without permission, she BITES!


What on earth are you talking about? Her royal highness is ENTITLED!
How dare you, really?

P.S. (I am trying not to laugh too hard as I type this and Clouds is having a singing contest... with the pressure cooker. I don't know what he thinks the pot is saying but his replies sound quite angry! :laugh


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Didoushkaya said:


> What on earth are you talking about? Her royal highness is ENTITLED!
> How dare you, really?
> 
> P.S. (I am trying not to laugh too hard as I type this and Clouds is having a singing contest... with the pressure cooker. I don't know what he thinks the pot is saying but his replies sound quite angry! :laugh


Who's winning?


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

What a cute birdie! I love it when they are hiding!


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

despoinaki said:


> What a cute birdie! I love it when they are hiding!


Thanks Despina


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

How cute, Noah is in a playful mood and is wanting to play hide-and-seek!


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

aluz said:


> How cute, Noah is in a playful mood and is wanting to play hide-and-seek!


Thanks Ana, yes it was very cute. He's also learning Khalasee's bottle cap game except with gum nuts and other toys. I usually keep his toys in a box in the cupboard and mix the selection up every other day for him in his cage but I washed all the contents the other day and had them drying on Noah's shelf which is just above the sink. He has created a game of throwing them one by one into the sink below


----------



## Didoushkaya (May 18, 2015)

Niamhf said:


> Thanks Ana, yes it was very cute. He's also learning Khalasee's bottle cap game except with gum nuts and other toys. I usually keep his toys in a box in the cupboard and mix the selection up every other day for him in his cage but I washed all the contents the other day and had them drying on Noah's shelf which is just above the sink. He has created a game of throwing them one by one into the sink below


I think I would really like to meet Noah


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Didoushkaya said:


> I think I would really like to meet Noah


We'll have to organise a TB get together whenever you come to Sydney next


----------



## Didoushkaya (May 18, 2015)

Definitely!

And you must come and visit us when you manage to get to New Zealand. We can definitely guarantee a wild Kakariki encounter


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Noah is so cute and funny!:laugh:


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

nuxi said:


> Noah is so cute and funny!:laugh:


Thanks Gaby. Yes he's certainly the little trickster and so unpredictable too!


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

I saw the pic and said 'SO CUTE~~~!', to which Sweetie immediately stated "baby bird, SO CUTE!!"


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

justmoira said:


> I saw the pic and said 'SO CUTE~~~!', to which Sweetie immediately stated "baby bird, SO CUTE!!"


Awww that's sooooooo adorable  I just told Noah that Sweetie called him cute - he immediately stopped what he was doing and looked at me thinking about it  Sweetie is such a little darling


----------

